# Neat Mercury Tricycle



## ridingtoy (Jul 25, 2013)

Has that cool looking head, also found on Mercury bicycles of the time. Not a bad price at all.

http://maine.craigslist.org/bik/3956572221.html

Dave


----------



## jkent (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm not one to collect small tricycles but for that price and for that tricycle if I had someone willing to ship it to me I would be all over that one. Very cool little tricycle that looks to be complete and at a pretty good price. Can't beat it!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 26, 2013)

that saddle's prob worth $75!!!!


----------



## TammyN (Jul 26, 2013)

*Nice*



ridingtoy said:


> Has that cool looking head, also found on Mercury bicycles of the time. Not a bad price at all.
> 
> http://maine.craigslist.org/bik/3956572221.html
> 
> Dave




I wish that was in my neighborhood.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 26, 2013)

bricycle said:


> that saddle's prob worth $75!!!!




That was the first thought that crossed my mind when I saw it...it's really in very good condition and a hard-to-find style as well.

Dave


----------



## Lrggarge (Jul 27, 2013)

Was in Portland ME yesterday for work and saw the CL post for the tricycle, always check the ads when traveling.  Anyway, I emailed the guy and he told me to stop by and after he showed me all his other antique stuff for sale he finally brought out the tricycle.  I don't know much about these but it looked cool enough to take a risk, the wife will probably use it to decorate the kitchen, just like she did with the old sidewalk bike we bought on vacation 2 years ago, currently its sitting atop the cabinets (lucky we have 12' ceilings).  

If anyone likes antique guns the guy had some nice pieces and about 60 duck decoys.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 27, 2013)

YAY...Glad someone here could get this great tricycle deal!  I don't think you'd have any problem getting your money out of it if you decided to sell it later on.

Dave


----------

